# What the dumbest thing you've done?



## Nikon Fan (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't think I can pick one stupid thing b/c there seem to be so many...but here a few of the dumbest things I've done (or said).

-When I was 16 I still thought that labor day was a holiday for pregnant women 
-When I was 16 I thought that during daylight savings time that we got an extra hour everyday, and not just the one day, and then when we change our clocks again, that we lost that hour...so technically it all evened out 
-I once put gas in the oil spot of someone else's lawnmower
-I painted my body blue (arms,legs,face,neck) for spirit day at school, dyed my hair and everything, unfortunately the blue dye turned my hair green, and the poster paint I used on my body stained my pores  And didn't learn my lesson and did the same thing the next two years, using red, and then black 

Now it's your turn...TOP MY STUPIDITY


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 8, 2005)

oh where to begin...


1) welded with no protection

2) stuck a paperclip in a wall outlet

3) jumped from a 3 story building to impress a girl


md


----------



## mygrain (Jun 8, 2005)

1. I drove from Oxford,MS to Grants, New Mexico without checking the oil once. yes the engine died. It sucked.

2. started smoking cigarettes.

3. did not go to Tufts when I had the chance.


----------



## photo gal (Jun 8, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh where to begin...
> 
> 
> 1) welded with no protection
> ...



Ouch!!!  : )


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 8, 2005)

1. sitting on the 11 - stock - building's roof with my friends (I'd never do this again!)
2. Dived 6 meters under the water to rescue a camera (well I'd do this again if I had to, but I'd do some breathing exercises before... the pressure on 6 meters down there is incredible blah... I almost fainted down there...)
3. riding in the woods on my bike after a few beers... don't do it please  too many trees .. definitely


----------



## photo gal (Jun 8, 2005)

Forgot to check the water in my car when it was 117 degrees in Las Vegas!!!  $$3500.00 mistake there!!!  Double ouch!!! Had to sit in that heat till the tow truck came!  : )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 8, 2005)

The most embarassing thing?
I got really cross with someone whom I was supposed to be interviewing - they couldn't do a simple think like walk across the room to me when I called their name out.
"What's the matter? Are you f*cking blind or something?"

And then I saw his white stick.....


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jun 8, 2005)

Tried to Catwalk (wheelie) my nephews dirt bike. 

It was a really small charlie brown size dirtbike. But when I fell I forgot to let go of the handle bar? So yeah it kinda hurt and then it drug me alittle while. Oh yeah no pads cause I'm to hard core for that?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 8, 2005)

Dumbest thing I've ever done?  The most recent was asking my wife how I should answer this question.


----------



## kelox (Jun 8, 2005)

Tried to impress a girl skiing a slope way above my ability. 

NOTE:Trees do not move when they see you coming, even it you have the right of way and are screaming like a little girl.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 8, 2005)

1. When I was 12 I played war withmy friends using a bb gun.
2. Running from a cop, luckily I lost him.
3. Pretty much everything I've ever done with fire or explosives
4. Jumping a ditch with my bike using a ramp that collapsed, luckily I was wearing a helmet but with no face protection (explains alot don't it?)
5. Teaching myself to do a bootlegger slide in a 1975 Chevelle.
6. Jumping a delivery van
7. Playing tag with Roman candles
8. Throwing a guy off the top level of a set of bleachers
9. Street racing
10. Bumper tag (passing your friends on the highway at 70mph, touching the bumpers of your cars as you pull in front)
11. Trusted a woman (sorry ladies)
12. Played paintball with shop glasses
13. Jumping into a concrete river without a clear idea how to get out.
14. Changing a fuel filter without depressurizing the system first, and having my father, cigerette in hand, walk over to see what was wrong after I had been sprayed with gasoline.
15. credit cards... nuff said
16. Ran a military campaign in asia (come on, you have to get the reference)

God I am a moron


----------



## photo gal (Jun 8, 2005)

I explored unchartered territory on a sled, was having a great time until I was headed straight for a tree, the only thing that saved me was my ponytail!!!  It got stuck in a branch and stopped me cold just before hitting the tree!  The guys had to climb down and get me unstuck. : )


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jun 8, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> 11. Trusted a woman (sorry ladies)





Thats a good one.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Now what have we all learnt from this thread boys and girls??.... Yes that's right... Boys are silly little boys!

Most embarassing thing I've ever done... There's way too many.
1. I liked a guy in school (we'll call him Bob Doe) and was friends with his best friend (we'll call him Billy). Anyway I used to talk with Billy all the time about this guy I liked, Bob Doe... then one day Billy said to me that Doe liked me... I said "Who's Doe?" (up until then I didn't know the guys last name!)

2. Climbed to the top of a tree on grade 9 camp that was hanging over a waterhole... and then got freaked out at how high it was! So a friend climbed up to help me down... but it was impossible so he talked me into jumping coz it was the only way down. I jumped. My shorts got caught on the tree. I hung there for a few seconds and then proceeded to fall after ripping the shorts and then slammed back first into the water. Got winded and stayed underwater for a very long time. Everyone got very scared. I don't jump out of high trees anymore.

3. Well except for a week later (on the same camp) I was sitting a couple of metres up in a tree right on the shore of a dam, reading a book. And there was a guy I like (why is it always involving guys I like!!!?!?!) And he started to walk over to where I was, so I wanted to get down from the tree to talk to him. Again, to my horror, my feet got tangled up and I face planted the sand really really hardly! Well at least I got some attention from the guy. But I was the laughing stock of the camp after that.

4. Went on a Contiki tour in Italy... everyone had to get up before the bus to introduce themselves. I was about half way down the bus so by the time it got to me everyone was bored ****less. So I got up said some stuff about me.. then said how I like to play music and said "yeah I play a lot of wind instruments, like clarinet, saxophone, flute.... I play just about anything I can blow really." Very Very embarrasing before 50 people I don't know!

5. Went to fill out a form for a driver's licence... answered all the questions.... Height? 1m74... eye colour? Blue..... Hair colour?.... "Ummmmm"....hehehehe. I forgot my hair colour. And yes... I'm blonde.

Hmm I should really not hang around trees if I'm trying to impress a guy.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hmm I should really not hang around trees if I'm trying to impress a
> guy.



Hehe Dont worry 

Me...I signed up for a forum called thephotoforum.com

Only messin

for me...I really dunno...cant remember anything ive done terribly....

I burst into a class at school after being sent to go and get some paper

"I dont know sir I cant find any paper whoops wrong class" and I walked out, not stopping to breath...


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

OOOOooooh I just remembered the funniest and also most embarrasing thing that's ever happened to me!!

4th Grade... 9 years old. Went on my first school camp ever and we stayed in these dorm type things near a beach. The bunk beds were really crap and just had thin matresses that slid around on the slats all the time! 

One morning while getting ready for the day I was lying down on my bed and went to get up. I flung my arm out and my elbow (funny bone) hit the corner of one of the slats. I was in so much pain and was crying. Everyone else in the little hut came rushing over to see what happened. I tried to say "I hit my funny bone". Although through the crying it must've come out wrong.

So a good friend ran out of the dorm and half way across a this opening towards the teacher's dorm. Right in the middle of the field - surrounded by the entire grade she yelled out to one of the male teachers, "Mr Smith!!! Victoria's hit her FANNY bone!!!!"
Of course we all heard this in the dorm and just cracked up laughing! So did the entire camp... only later did she realise I'd actually hit my funny bone.

(I dunno if the american's know this, coz you call your bum a fanny I think,,, but in Australia... fanny is a slangish word for vagina.)


----------



## Artemis (Jun 8, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> OOOOooooh I just remembered the funniest and also most embarrasing thing that's ever happened to me!!
> 
> 4th Grade... 9 years old. Went on my first school camp ever and we stayed in these dorm type things near a beach. The bunk beds were really crap and just had thin matresses that slid around on the slats all the time!
> 
> ...



No beating around the bush with that explanataion...


----------



## KevinR (Jun 8, 2005)

> 1) welded with no protection



 :lmao: 

The first thing I write on my board on the first day is:

DON'T LOOK AT THE BRIGHT LIGHT!!


----------



## Picksure (Jun 8, 2005)

Dumbest thing. Crossing the border to the USA with a bag of marijuana . 

Most embarrassing thing. Calling my Dad to bail me out.


I have never done that again in 23 years.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 8, 2005)

i was drunk one night and thought i would take a short cut over a wall but forgot to check what the drop was like on the other side and broke a few bone in both my feet, couldnt walk for properly months.

another time after some drinking i though it would be a good idea to see how many pull-ups/chin-ups i could do on a peice of scaffolding about 3 or 4 storeys high. I got to a bout 10 (which was a surprise in itself!) and nearly fell off. luckily managed to climb back to safety.

most embarressing things are done while drunk


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 8, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh where to begin...
> 
> 
> 1) welded with no protection
> ...


 
Yep done that!!

Blind for 4 days! 

Also got shot in the face with a 4 inch nail from a compressed air nail gun! (went through my top lip and stuck into my tooth below the gum!) We were having a "Nailer war" in the workshop when I was an apprentice! I had a brad nailer with 2" nails and my mate had "the big one!"

15 years later I had to have a shard of tooth removed which was being pushed out of my gum!  Took some explaining to my dentists with incredulous looks on their faces!


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 8, 2005)

most embarrasing thing i've ever done....hmm there so many...the one the stands out the most ( i have done this several times, there is something wrong with me) is if i laugh to hard i puke...it was disgusting...but it made me laugh more...not good.

dumbest thing...well many probably crashing my car is the dumbest though


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 9, 2005)

wow...hmm I am pretty retarded so there are a lot of things...



1. when I was 3 I was in those waiting pools for kids...and a wasp landed on the water. Me being the animal lover that I am, decided he needed a kiss...yeah that didn't work out that well.



2. rode my bike into parked cars...(they came out of no where, I swear).



3. thought jumping on the bed while my sister and brother swiped at my feet with pillows, fell to the side and hit my head on the edge of the bed (she had a nice hard footboard thing) mmmm comfy.



4. Grabbed a dog by the collar after it was trying to eat my cat. Note to self: NEVER GRAB A DOG BY THE COLLAR WHEN ITS CHASING LUNCH.




I know I had more "special moments" but now I am drawing a blank...


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 9, 2005)

Embarssing thing #1 - playing "kiss-chase" aged about 8 and catching the girl I liked and then bottling it !

Dumbest thing #1 - riding my bike along the road and not looking ahead ... lemme say ...... the car in front stopped ... bike stopped .... I continued over the boot (trunk) over the roof over the bnnet (hood) and landed on the floor in front of the car sat up and said .... "hey where's my bike ?"


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 9, 2005)

I tried jumping a campfire on my BMX and melted my shin pads.

We had 10 blokes (all drunk) sqeezed into a Zodiac one afternoon to go over to one of islands near my place, made it about halfway and a motoryaght cruised by about 200m in front of us, we didn't think much of it until we hit the wake created by it and 5 of the dudes that were sitting on the sides ended up in the drink! :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

Crashing my bike ten minutes ago and rolling down the street was pretty dumb.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

You alright mate?


----------



## Alison (Jun 9, 2005)

One time I pulled up to a gas station to fill my car. Got out of the car and realized that I had pulled up on the wrong side. No biggie, that happens sometimes so I pulled around to the other side, got out and realized that I had still not gotten the right side next to the pump. I then backed up, looked at both sides and still couldn't figure out which way I needed to pull in so I drove across the street to another gas station  In my defense I had very little sleep for a few weeks prior to the incident


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 9, 2005)

LMFAO!!! ok now that was funny...


----------



## Alison (Jun 9, 2005)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!! ok now that was funny...



This coming from the woman who tried to kiss a wasp?!


----------



## Karalee (Jun 9, 2005)

I was riding my bike down this big hill with my dad, when I was about 9. About halfway down the hill I started getting scared cos I was going really fast, and it was my first bike with handbreaks. I guess I was too scared to slow down, and the curb was fast approaching, and I can hear my dad yelling "Turn Babe, TURN!!!" - so what do I do?

Crash into the curb of course. Thats one way to stop your bike.

Oh I also thought going off a brodge 20 feet high in a kayak was dumb, but it turned out to be quite fun.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 9, 2005)

They say you learn from your mistakes, I once ran into the same pole 3 times in one day, running full speed and smacking face first into the poll...yes the same pole three times


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> You alright mate?


I'm fine, thanks for asking.
I tried to go round some old boy as I was coming out of work. I leaned to the right to go right, the front wheel got stuck in a dropped curb, I went "skip skip skip" with my right foot then "bonk bonk bonk" on the ground. As I was going down I thought "go splat, or roll?" so I rolled. Must have looked good because a couple of people came over and all the people in the street kept asking "are you alright?" over and over. Apparently I scare people and go too fast, or so they said. What's wrong with 30mph downhill and 20mph round bends on a push bike? :scratch: :shock:
I'm gonna get a bruise on my right hip and a bone in my left hand is bruised. My body is pretty tough most of the time. No cuts or scrapes.

Oh, I'm not gonna hear the last of this at work. The slightest knock and a couple of them give me a lecture.

Only the second real crash, if you can call this one a real one. The other involved sliding across two roads on my forearm. Broke the crank doing that. Was a pretty big bang when I landed.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> As I was going down I thought "go splat, or roll?" so I rolled.




You poor thing!! 

Ohh and Alison that was just so funny!! (and nice work blaming it on the lack of sleep) ;-)


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Ouch...well lucky it aint serious...hehe we wouldnt wanna loose yah!


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You poor thing!!
> 
> Ohh and Alison that was just so funny!! (and nice work blaming it on the lack of sleep) ;-)


Vicky! :cheer:
*lets out a little sex wee* :blushing:

And I agree. Sorry Alison, but I just laughed at you.  :mrgreen:



> Ouch...well lucky it aint serious...hehe we wouldnt wanna loose yah!


Thanks, but it'll happen one day...


----------



## Alison (Jun 9, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ohh and Alison that was just so funny!! (and nice work blaming it on the lack of sleep) ;-)



Are you back in Australia already? Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Scurra (Jun 9, 2005)

i'm not sure about dumbest thing i've ever done but the dumbest thing I've said was when I was following my friend over a series of rather large dirt jumps on a mountian bike. My friend in front of me landed badly and slid face first into a tree. Having screeched to a halt behind him and observed his heavily bleeding face I asked "are you alright?" Altogether now..... DUH!

He wound up in hospital with a fractured skull and some interesting bruises luckily he was wearing a helmet or I would imagine it would have been far worse. Thankfully I have had relatively few crashes on my mountain bike. One of the most memorable however was flying down a very thin wooded track at about 25mph to jump a fallen tree trunk. Once I hit the treetrunk however I found that my line was a bit off and I was heading straight for an upright tree, so I tried to bail only to get tangled in the handlebars and tear a large chunk of meat out of my knee upon hitting the ground wrapped up in my bike.

But the crashes are worth it, it's such an adrenaline high!


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

Bikes = bad. They should be ban me thinks. Or they should just restrict the idiots who ride them. *whistles*


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Vicky! :cheer:
> *lets out a little sex wee* :blushing:
> 
> And I agree. Sorry Alison, but I just laughed at you.  :mrgreen:
> ...



Should I ask? or should I not?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 9, 2005)

Mmmmm *thinks about ferny being bad boy riding motorcycle* Mmmmmmm

Nah I'm not in Australia yet, I've only just gotten to Paris. 
I think I have a serious TPF problem. I'm going to a counselling meeting tonight... Apparently there are a lot of people like me.

(Don't mean to hijack but I'm just so excited... I'm taking the Holga out into Paris tomorroz... YAY :cheer: first roll of Medium format B&W film!!!)


----------



## Artemis (Jun 9, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Mmmmm *thinks about ferny being bad boy riding motorcycle* Mmmmmmm
> 
> Nah I'm not in Australia yet, I've only just gotten to Paris.
> I think I have a serious TPF problem. I'm going to a counselling meeting tonight... Apparently there are a lot of people like me.
> ...



You gotto be carefull what you whip out in paris...


----------



## PreludeX (Jun 9, 2005)

dumbest thing ive ever done was sell my first camera at a pawn shop


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Bikes = bad. They should be ban me thinks. Or they should just restrict the idiots who ride them. *whistles*



I think all sharp surfaces should be covered in nerf, any building or object more than 8 feet tall should be reduce to 8 feet tall, all water more than an inch deep should be mixed with instant jello, and all holes, depressions, canyons etc... should be filled with pudding. 

Then the world will be safe.


----------



## ferny (Jun 9, 2005)

> Mmmmm *thinks about ferny being bad boy riding motorcycle* Mmmmmmm


Nope, moutain bike. Well, road/mountain. 
I may get a motorbike. I don't really like them but... not enough room for another car (Seeing as some people have decided to have two...) and that'll only be if I actually get a job that pays.
I talked a little to Haleema about it today. Ahh... Haleema. :heart:  :blushing:


----------



## ferny (Jun 10, 2005)

> Oh, I'm not gonna hear the last of this at work. The slightest knock and a couple of them give me a lecture.


Knew it. Walked into the room and there wasn't a noise. Then... "are you alright?", "You went with a bang.", "It was a bit one.", "I told you to be careful", "you scare me when you go round that corner" etc. One told me that I'd done it now, that I now had 20 mums going after me. :mrgreen: 
And then when I left work... it all started again.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 10, 2005)

*disappointed* Aww No motorbike...? Ah well.

Hey do you tuck your long pants into your socks?? Now *That* is sexy!


----------



## ferny (Jun 10, 2005)

No, but I have walked around with them rolled up before without knowing.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't think this was a dumb thing till my friend kindly pointed out that it sort of was...

I launched a motorcycle into a pond by accident...

When  I lived in Virginia my family had a bunch of wooded property that I would ride dirt bikes on. Well I was going down this path when a furry thing (still don't know what it was, probably a rabbit) ran in front of me. I veered off the path through some dense underbrush where I went airborne for a moment as I dropped off a two foot overhang into a pond. While these ponds are fairly common in that area (its actually a waterfilled sinkhole left over from a thousand year old peat fire) I did not happen to know that one was there. I swam to the edge and my friend gave me a ride to his house and we got his brother to come help get it out. It never did run well after that.


----------



## Calliope (Jun 10, 2005)

In high school, I stuck a metal object in a live current on a dare (by my science professor no less).  That was a rather shocking experience...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 10, 2005)

JonMikal's_Wife said:
			
		

> In high school, I stuck a metal object in a live current on a dare (by my science professor no less).  That was a rather shocking experience...



 I thought you were going to say marrying Jon....I Best get to running   Only kiddin though...he knows he's the coolest


----------



## Calliope (Jun 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to say marrying Jon....


 
 You're right, you better start running!


----------



## Corry (Jun 10, 2005)

Hmmm...dumbest things I've done?  

Well, since a few were talking about welding...when I was in welding class in high school (only girl in class  ) I didn't listen to my teacher when he said that I needed to have my work shirt buttoned ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP, and a hot spark when down my shirt...I have a nice little white scar on my cleavage now.  When I was 4, I was jumping on my parents bed, fell, hit my head on the nightstand, and tore my forehead open...and now I have a nice little white scar in my eyebrow.  Um...What else....Oh..I didn't go to college right out of high school, and now it's harder than hell getting there, and harder than hell to find a decent job.  

Oh, and along with what Scott said, I trusted a man.  Couple of them...that I should not have.  Current man is fine, but exes were lying, using bastards.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 10, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> *disappointed* Aww No motorbike...? Ah well.



Does someone have a thing about guys on motorcycles?


----------



## ferny (Jun 10, 2005)

Either that or she liked the idea of something large and powerful between my legs....


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Either that or she liked the idea of something large and powerful between my legs....



Or hers.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 10, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Either that or she liked the idea of something large and powerful between my legs....



Like a wolverine?


----------



## Meysha (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd have to give Wolverine a bit of a declawing first. Down tiger, down!


----------



## Armstror (Jun 10, 2005)

My memory is pretty bad, i've done a lot of dumb things and probably will do more in the future. Nothing sticks out though when i was younger (Probably about 11-13) My brother and i had just moved into our new house and there was a girl down the street we started to hang out with. We were playing on the front yard and i stole something from my brother and tried to crawl away. In an attempt to get the object back, he reached out to grab me but accidentily grabbed the back of my pants!   I ended up mooning the neighborhood! After that i ran home and hid. I was so embarrassed i never spoke to that girl again!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to say marrying Jon....I Best get to running  Only kiddin though...he knows he's the coolest


 
:shock:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 10, 2005)

Still running...  You know they say you only make fun of the people you like most


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 12, 2005)

ok.. I forgot to add about my chemistry classes... once the teacher left me and my friends at class, we were very good at chemistry and that time we were preparing fireworks for the end of the term. The teacher knew about it but was sure we are smart enough not to try them at classroom... Ok... we prepared 30 kg of firweorks and tried one. It was really small so nothing happened at the beggining... but after a few seconds the spark "jumped" into the bucked with 30 kilo of exposives.... holy crap... no fireworks at the end of the term then...


----------



## ferny (Jun 12, 2005)

30kg of the stuff went bang?!?! :shock:
We weighed abby today, she's over 28kg now. 

Oooh, that must have been a big bang.


----------



## essjayyell (Jun 12, 2005)

- On a school camp we were spraying our hands with deoderant and lighting them, then you'd just shake your hand to put it out, or depending on how much you sprayed, the flame would go out by itself. My mistake was spraying about half the can on my hand...i shook it like mad and finally got it out. I had a few blisters the next day.

- Rode my younger sisters new scooter (Christmas present) down my Grandparents street which is really steep, got a bit wobbly and crashed, smacking my chin on the road. 3 stitches in my chin at 8 am.

- A few weeks ago I was over at my mates place and we were having a few drinks. I had a corona and was wondering why it was so hard to open, and I tried so hard that I cut my finger. Then I remembered they aren't twist-off caps..


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> 30kg of the stuff went bang?!?! :shock:
> We weighed abby today, she's over 28kg now.
> 
> Oooh, that must have been a big bang.



very very big green bang! Fortunately nothing bad happened to us, but the whole classroom was green, we were shocked but... you know what was the first reaction when the teacher came? She asked who was smoking in the classroom!!! 
... ok... the glass in the window was crashed because of the bang... and part of the wall was black because of a fire... thank God the school did not burn ... actually.. it was not so stupid idea...


----------



## ferny (Jun 13, 2005)

Stupid, but pretty funny. :mrgreen:
How did it break the windows and not you? Your ears must have been ringing, just a little bit.


----------



## WhiteLight (Jun 13, 2005)

Having a date with my ex ;-)


----------



## Armstror (Jun 13, 2005)

> - On a school camp we were spraying our hands with deoderant and lighting them, then you'd just shake your hand to put it out, or depending on how much you sprayed, the flame would go out by itself. My mistake was spraying about half the can on my hand...i shook it like mad and finally got it out. I had a few blisters the next day.



My brother used to do something like that with his friends. Except it wasn't _just_ on his hands. He sprayed flammable stuff everywhere! Arms-Lit that on fire. Then his feet. Lit them on fire. He even lit his..*ahem* special area on fire. (Fully clothed of course!) It was...Frightening. :shock: Atleast nothing bad happened. (His friend's shoe melted though!)


----------

